# New 2015 Manual Help!



## paulstefano (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello,

I'm hoping somebody can put my mind at ease. I just got a new 2015 Versa Note Manual and it doesn't "feel" right. 

Basically, it feels like the engine is working way too hard in each gear. Firstly, RPMs, jump quickly. I can't get to 40 MPH in 4th without the RPMS getting above 3000. In 5th, the RPMS stay at 3000 or 4000 at 60-65 MPH. 

All the while the engine is SCREAMING. 

Finally, it feels as though the transmission is really holding the car back. When it's coasting (in neutral) the car rides really well. When in gear though, as soon as I let go of the gas pedal, the car is pulled back by the transmission and feels like it's being restrained. 

Is this normal behavior? I took the car back to the dealer after 10 miles and they said it's fine, it's just the small engine having to work harder. 

To me though, it seems out of step. I've had smaller engine cars before. I had a New Beetle, 5 speed manual with almost the same size engine and it was not like this at all. 

Would appreciate any help. 

thanks


----------



## Frontierfreak (Aug 15, 2003)

Probably 5 years too late

Little 4 poppers need to be kept in their powerband---avoid lugging the engine and keep the revs below redline and you'll be fine.

A manual trans will drag on the engine and not float like an auto trans---again, keep the revs up.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

In 5th gear the RPMs should be down around 1800 - 2000. Check the clutch pedal adjustment; if the free-play is incorrect, that could cause clutch slippage. There's also a good chance the clutch is heavily worn and slipping. If that's the case replace the entire clutch/pressure plate assembly along with a new throwout bearing; also get the flywheel replaced or resurfaced.


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

paulstefano said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm hoping somebody can put my mind at ease. I just got a new 2015 Versa Note Manual and it doesn't "feel" right.
> 
> ...


Action Clutch makes a stage 1 kit for this car. Great upgrade. I burnt a few clutches and now have 90k on my action kit and going strong.

And yes this car just winds up to go. It has 109 hp.


----------

